# Glycerine Tincture in 24 hours



## Hobbes (Oct 28, 2008)

*.*

*Glycerine-based Tincture*

You need to use food grade U.S.P glycerine, this can be relatively hard to find inexpensively but a gallon lasts a LONG time. 

Glycerines have a shorter shelf life than alcohol based tinctures and while they can sit on the shelf I refrigerate mine. Vegetable glycerine has nearly no impact on blood sugar or insulin and is very low in calories (4.3 per gram). It's sweet taste makes the tincture more palatable than the alcohol based tincture and is a suitable substitute for those concerned with alcohol consumption. 

Add the amount of cannabis that you desire for potency. I added 6 oz of roughly trimmed (finger trimmed the leaves off) cannabis to 1 gallon of glycerine. For your personal preference add more cannabis or less depending on desired potency. I blend mine, using a coffee grinder, blender or if you are lucky enough to have a Vita Mix. Make sure there is no other product matter in whatever you use. I use a clean basting brush to clean out my Vita Mix when I am done powdering my cannabis. 

Place in a crockpot on low. Some crockpot's low settings are too high so you may not be able to use yours. A "Keep Warm" setting if you have it is the best choice. Too hot, and you are killing the properties you are trying to extract, you want the mixture to be as warm as possible without boiling, I left my tincture like this for 24 hours. I have heard people leaving the tincture from anywhere from 4-6 hours to 3 days. You can try the tincture at intervals to decide when you are done. REMEMBER that glycerine tincture retains heat VERY WELL, do not burn yourself!! 

If you do not have a crockpot you can place the herbs in a clear, sealed jar in a warm, sunny spot and accomplish the same thing over 4 weeks. Some people make their "sunshine tinctures" over 2 weeks. I do not feel that is long enough, especially in colder weather. Some leave them in the sun for up to 12 weeks. I have never seen a need to go that long myself. Shake each day to mix the herbs in. 

When ready to strain use cheesecloth and a strainer to extract the cannabis debris, the THC has been extracted and the tincture is ready to use. The best way to store is in a glass amber bottle. A good place to obtain a large bottle for the bulk of your tincture is a brewery store that has supplies to make wine or beer. I also obtained a few small amber bottles with eye droppers for convenience. It takes a lot longer to strain glycerine than it does alcohol, the tincture will drip when strained instead of flow. 

AAMC: Glycerine-based Tincture

.



.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone use a glycerine tincture? Tips? Where did you get the glycerine?

thanks


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Nov 1, 2008)

any idea what sort of shelf life a bottle of this stuff would have in the fridge?


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Nov 8, 2008)

well... I just bought a half gallon from a soapmaking supply store. I plan on making both alcohol and glycerine based tinctures and seeing which one A) fucks me up mo' betta, and B) which one doesn't suck total dick to drink (much like everclear).

Will let you know outcome


----------



## krippo (Nov 12, 2008)

my buddies made some small batches of glycerine tincture and tried to smoke some thinking they made some hash oil, haha. my question is how exactly do you use the glycerine tincture?


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Nov 12, 2008)

krippo said:


> my buddies made some small batches of glycerine tincture and tried to smoke some thinking they made some hash oil, haha. my question is how exactly do you use the glycerine tincture?


Pretty sure you drink it, mate. That's what I've gathered from this post:



> well... I just bought a half gallon from a soapmaking supply store. I plan on making both alcohol and glycerine based tinctures and seeing which one A) fucks me up mo' betta, and *B) which one doesn't suck total dick to drink* (much like everclear).


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Dec 16, 2008)

Right, 
Here's my follow-up from my recent extraction:

Used a half-pint of glycerin, and 7 grams of cheeba (ground super fine)
Let it sit for about 5 weeks under my couch.
Strained it.
Ate one tablespoon, waited 15 minutes, and was thoroughly baked. 
A success!

It kinda tastes like cornsugar, that's been subjected to moldy weed for several weeks, but that's probably not far from the truth. Later, I poured another tblsp into a glass of apple cider, and it was mighty tasty.  

Anyways, it's effective, and a hell of a lot better than choking down green drag.

I'd recommend it..


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 16, 2008)

Excellent! Thanks for the recipe for your mixture. The volume, weight and time will help a lot.

Did you shake your mixture up each day?

What did you use to strain? What's the consistency of glycerin (like lard, corn syrup, water)? Where did you get it?

Have you tried heating the mixture for a quicker finish?

Thanks again!

.



.


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Dec 18, 2008)

I shook it whenever I thought to...which was maybe a total of 10 times over the five weeks or so. I figured the wait wouldn't be too bad, so I decided to leave my slow cooker out of it. It turned the glycerin into a brownish color. It tastes horribly sweet with a seriously weedy aftertaste. It's kinda got the consistency of honey, maybe just a little less viscous. It really wasn't too hard to strain..I just tipped the jar over into one of those little wire mesh strainers (ya know, cup shaped, and with a little handle?) and it just dripped down over the course of maybe 15 mins. I started with 200 mls (ya know, half pint) and ended up with just a hair or two less...which leads me to believe that those tincture presses are seriously overkill. 

I bought a half gal. of usp grade veggie glycerine at https://www.soapmakingsuppliesstore.com

Half gallon was probably toooo much...... At my rate, it'll take a lifetime to use that much. I've since noticed at the local co-op, they sell little 8 oz bottles for skin care..that's probably a good size to start with.


----------



## Big P (Dec 18, 2008)

good luck its a long one:

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/17359-how-make-thc-drops.html



.


----------



## punkrocker292004 (Sep 23, 2011)

dude i wanna make some for my ecig vaping thc e- liquid


----------



## DaFlyGuy (Sep 27, 2011)

Im also trying to make an e-liquid for my Personal Vaporizer (e-cigarette)... Any adivce Hobbes???


----------



## justadude420 (Sep 27, 2011)

Well I made this stuff, it works pretty well. I just put sum under my tongue for as long as I can.....effect takes about 10-15 min's, seems to me that under the tongue the high comes fast and wears out rather quickly 30-40 min's but if you eat it, it takes an hour to hour and a half to feel it but last for many hours....here is a picture of the results, btw I soaked the weed in the glycerine for 3 months before straining....very strong stuff!!!


----------



## acid8urn (Nov 12, 2011)

ok iv got a question, how to prepare the herb? do u grind it to a rough powder or just a fine chop with a scissors. i am using a crock pot with a warm setting and it keeps the glycerine very warm but not to a boil. and can i just use like 3 oz of pure kif? but it seems like when u soak u are trying to get more then just the thc but some of the cbn's and cbd's, is this the case? or will the kif in warm glycerine work fine? oh and this is only about a quart batch. and another question can u mix 2 oz cook for 24 hours, stain then reheat and readd more freash herb to the mix and recook for another 24 hours for a stronger batch?


----------



## mntngrl (Feb 1, 2012)

I have to dispute what the original author said about this not effecting blood sugars. Vegetable glycerin is a pure carbohydrate. There are 5 grams of carb per teaspoon. If you are a diabetic, and depending on the size of your dose, this can greatly increase your blood sugars.


----------



## fumble (Feb 13, 2012)

I am getting ready to try this and I will post my results. I will be using 16 oz of glycerine with I'm not sure yet how much Green Ribbon. I...am...so...excited!


----------



## sunni (Feb 14, 2012)

justadude420 said:


> Well I made this stuff, it works pretty well. I just put sum under my tongue for as long as I can.....effect takes about 10-15 min's, seems to me that under the tongue the high comes fast and wears out rather quickly 30-40 min's but if you eat it, it takes an hour to hour and a half to feel it but last for many hours....here is a picture of the results, btw I soaked the weed in the glycerine for 3 months before straining....very strong stuff!!!
> 
> View attachment 1809192




im sorry but is that cinnamon toast crunch in your fridge?


----------



## ControlledEnviorment (Oct 14, 2012)

sunni said:


> im sorry but is that cinnamon toast crunch in your fridge?


lol dats funny


----------



## fumble (Oct 15, 2012)

So the thought never even occurred to me before to just add DIE to glycerine. Why wouldn't that work? No need for straining later or anything. Just 'set it and forget it' lol! ( I actually have one of those and it works awesome!) I am going to be trying this with some DIE and will post my results


----------



## gioua (Oct 15, 2012)

Posting this based on the 90% absorption claim... which is great! 


http://greenwellness.org/glycerine-tincture-has-a-90-thc-absorption-rate

Glycerin THC tincture allows a patient to get the most THC absorption out of all types of tinctures available. Glycerine is a type of sugar alcohol (not alcohol), sugar alcohols absorb through the arteries. THC binds to the glycerine, & once made into a tincture the THC absorbs into your bloodstream very fast. Alcohol extractions are different than glycerin, because alcohol extractions absorb in your body less than glycerin.
Some patients may not want alcohol when they are taking a cannabis extract. Alcohol extracts can burn like ever clear extracts. Not all collectives, & dispensaries have extracts on there menu. Sometimes if there is no label you must ask if it is a glycerin, or alcohol type extract.
Many report this to be a power form of medicine, a small amount can be used. Only a few drops for pain has been reported to work for several hours in some patients. KC
&#8221; With the glycerine absorption method intake has been tested with various other drugs (mixed with glycerine as tinctures) with up to 90% absorption. Smoking joints sits at about 15%, the amount for using a bong ranges from 25-35%
approximately, and the amount for using a vaporizer or cooking ranges from about 45-55%.&#8221;


----------



## gioua (Oct 15, 2012)

gonna say this as a newbie to glycerin (only attempting this once or twice using veg glycerin..) I recall reading a big difference with soap based glycerin and vegetable glycerin are you sure you grabbed the right stuff??


----------



## fumble (Oct 15, 2012)

I have the veg glycerine. I made the stuff with my Green Ribbon, but that girl was beyond repair so it didn't turn out. I think with some good DIE it would be amazing.


----------



## ControlledEnviorment (Oct 17, 2012)

fumble said:


> I have the veg glycerine. I made the stuff with my Green Ribbon, but that girl was beyond repair so it didn't turn out. I think with some good DIE it would be amazing.


i used green food dye in my tincture last night, its still brewing right now heres my steps 

making THC tincture using a heated vegetable glycerin method for my first time, im not using a double boil, just a rice cooker on the "warm setting". I have a thermometer in the mixture right now its staying steady at 162*F

1)Blended all weed, stems, hash into fine powder. (Used 17.5g of The dried nug, 3.5g of outdoor nug, 1g of iso hash.)
2)Spread weed out on pyrex dish and put in oven for 15 min. at 170*F
3)Pour 14 Fl.Oz of Glycerin into rice cooker
4) Add Decarb'd weed, cinnamon stick, pure ground cinnamon, pure maple syrup, sugar, caramel, vanilla extract, and a few drops of green food dye just for color.
5)Stir ingredients and turn rice cooker on to warm setting
6)Stick in thermometer to check temp, right about 160*F which i think is where i want it.


----------



## fumble (Oct 17, 2012)

cool beans...let me know how it turns out


----------

